# Working Week



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

Because my Dubai based role will predominantly be dealing with Europe, India and Australia, my employer wants me to work a 'western week' from Monday to Friday. 

Just wondering how many other expats here do the same, and how much of an impact it has on your social life when you can't get to Thursday night drinks or Friday brunches with the rest of your mates.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

nothing stopping you doing Thursday nights......!


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Nothing stopping you doing Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday or Sunday nights!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Jager said:


> Because my Dubai based role will predominantly be dealing with Europe, India and Australia, my employer wants me to work a 'western week' from Monday to Friday.
> 
> Just wondering how many other expats here do the same, and how much of an impact it has on your social life when you can't get to Thursday night drinks or Friday brunches with the rest of your mates.


I wish I could do that! I work only a half day Thursday and Friday off, Saturday on. That is a very limited window of interaction with the EU and the States!


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

Jager said:


> Because my Dubai based role will predominantly be dealing with Europe, India and Australia, my employer wants me to work a 'western week' from Monday to Friday.
> 
> Just wondering how many other expats here do the same, and how much of an impact it has on your social life when you can't get to Thursday night drinks or Friday brunches with the rest of your mates.


It's an interesting concept/problem. I am here representing a European company, but I report to Singapore. My phone/email from Singapore starts at 4am on a Monday, my discussions with factories in Europe end at around 11PM. That's the Monday to Friday bit. Saturday is usually a fairly restful day. Sunday, all the calls and emails are from local (Middle East) companies who expect that because they are working I should be too.
I am not compaining, I had a fair idea this would happen before I got here. Fortunately, my boss understands he is employing adults and understands that my hours are not a "standard" working week. Hopefully, your employer understands this too. What I have learnt is to work when I need to - IE respond to any phone call or email promptly. I certainly put in more than a "standard" 40 hour week, but there are some bonuses (not cash) associated with that. It means I am often free during the day to do personal things - where there are not 50 million people trying to do the same thing 
It becomes a "swings and roundabouts" situation. Failing that, I always have the "it's a really bad mobile phone coverage area" excuse 
I hope it works out for you. There are a lot of frustrations here, but there are just as many benefits - you just have to look out for them.


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

Peterf said:


> It's an interesting concept/problem. I am here representing a European company, but I report to Singapore. My phone/email from Singapore starts at 4am on a Monday, my discussions with factories in Europe end at around 11PM. That's the Monday to Friday bit. Saturday is usually a fairly restful day. Sunday, all the calls and emails are from local (Middle East) companies who expect that because they are working I should be too.
> I am not compaining, I had a fair idea this would happen before I got here. Fortunately, my boss understands he is employing adults and understands that my hours are not a "standard" working week. Hopefully, your employer understands this too. What I have learnt is to work when I need to - IE respond to any phone call or email promptly. I certainly put in more than a "standard" 40 hour week, but there are some bonuses (not cash) associated with that. It means I am often free during the day to do personal things - where there are not 50 million people trying to do the same thing
> It becomes a "swings and roundabouts" situation. Failing that, I always have the "it's a really bad mobile phone coverage area" excuse
> I hope it works out for you. There are a lot of frustrations here, but there are just as many benefits - you just have to look out for them.


That sounds pretty similar to my scenario. I'm starting to think I'll work a 4 day week in the office from Monday to Thursday, work from home Friday mornings and knock off around noon (when everyone is leaving the office in Australia late afternoon), then work from home again on Sunday afternoons to catch up for time lost on Friday.

I guess you just work it out as you go along.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

Jager said:


> That sounds pretty similar to my scenario. I'm starting to think I'll work a 4 day week in the office from Monday to Thursday, work from home Friday mornings and knock off around noon (when everyone is leaving the office in Australia late afternoon), then work from home again on Sunday afternoons to catch up for time lost on Friday.
> 
> I guess you just work it out as you go along.


Yep, that's about it. Availability and results - the latter being the most important KPI.


----------

